# Micro, Mini Keg Tap, Portable Keg Systems, for BBQ, Camping, Travel



## KegLand-com-au (11/11/18)

As you might know we have been selling our own mini kegs for some time now and we also just finished these mini keg parkas.

We basically eventually want to have the best possible solution for a portable small keg system and we wanted to talk to you guys about this.

Recently we just invented the worlds first flow control ball lock disconnect that looks like this:
https://www.kegland.com.au/flow-control-ball-lock-disconnect-flow-restrictor.html

We have also been contemplating making some micro, pocket taps that look like this:
https://www.kegland.com.au/media/ca...rol_ball_lock_disconnect_-_with_micro_tap.jpg







These micro/pocket taps are the smallest beer taps we have ever made but we have not put them into production yet and we wanted to get some feedback from you guys first.

Would you guys be interested in these really small taps for portable beer tap application. What other gear would you really like us to make for you for the perfect portable keg system?


----------



## altone (11/11/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> As you might know we have been selling our own mini kegs for some time now and we also just finished these mini keg parkas.
> 
> We basically eventually want to have the best possible solution for a portable small keg system and we wanted to talk to you guys about this.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the mini kegs - prefer the small grenade kegs with standard cornie lids and connections.

The FC disconnect with a mini tap sounds very interesting though.


----------



## ABG (11/11/18)

I have a Kegland 5L mini keg and love it. I live in an apartment, so a kegerator or keezer isn't an option unless I want the missus making me a eunuch. My solution is to daisy chain from my cornies in the garage into my mini keg which goes into the kitchen fridge.

The compact taps are definitely interesting to me. I'm currently using a pluto gun at the end of 2m of hose which is a little cumbersome in the fridge.


----------



## garage_life (11/11/18)

Standardisation is king. No pun intended... Something compatible with std corny lid footprint with a tap mount post included to add a dispensing tap some pigtailed lines for easy connection and strain relief. Throw it in a small Esky and your good to go. You could use a stanardised pish connect pneumatic fittings for locating with a keyed collar to prevent rotation or something along those lines or just Acme threaded post with a keeper pin. Simpler the better when dispensing in the field. Being swappable with a std ball lock corny lid would be a winner I feel.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (11/11/18)

garage_life said:


> Standardisation is king. No pun intended... Something compatible with std corny lid footprint with a tap mount post included to add a dispensing tap some pigtailed lines for easy connection and strain relief. Throw it in a small Esky and your good to go. You could use a stanardised pish connect pneumatic fittings for locating with a keyed collar to prevent rotation or something along those lines or just Acme threaded post with a keeper pin. Simpler the better when dispensing in the field. Being swappable with a std ball lock corny lid would be a winner I feel.


 Not sure if you understand how this connects. It's a standard disconnect that connects straight to the liquid out post. I'm not sure what you mean by a standard corny lid? It's the disconnects and posts which are standard. 

On the original post from KL, can you explain how a smaller tap would be of benefit other than just being a bit smaller? Does it work better because of the short distance between tap and disconnect?


----------



## garage_life (11/11/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Not sure if you understand how this connects. It's a standard disconnect that connects straight to the liquid out post. I'm not sure what you mean by a standard corny lid? It's the disconnects and posts which are standard.
> 
> On the original post from KL, can you explain how a smaller tap would be of benefit other than just being a bit smaller? Does it work better because of the short distance between tap and disconnect?


Makes sense, didn't dig to far into it, running all about the place atm.
I was suggesting (in my mind anyway) a small potable keg that has an interchangeable 20l size lid with some sort of stable mounting for a tap with integrated flow control or whatever KL have in mind.


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/11/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Recently we just invented the worlds first flow control ball lock disconnect that looks like this:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/flow-control-ball-lock-disconnect-flow-restrictor.html
> 
> We have also been contemplating making some micro, pocket taps that look like this:
> ...


Firstly I'm very keen to see some videos to show how the flow controller disconnect works and performs. It seems like a decent idea for portable setups but I'm not sure it's helpful for setups where the keg and the tap are some distance apart.

The micro tap idea seems like a good one for portable setups. A tap that is easy to disassemble and clean alongside a flow-control disconnect that is also easy to clean would be helpful. 

An area you might want to explore is portable CO2 setups that are reusable and more flexible than soda bulbs and sodastream bottles - something with a valve that can be turned on/off and ideally filled from a gas bottle at home. Maybe even with an integrated mini-regulator, if not a modular connection to attach one. Currently I just use plastic PET bottles full of CO2 with a carb cap for portable setups where I can't take a full CO2 bottle.


----------



## peteru (12/11/18)

Wouldn't the small tap be too short to reach past the edge of a 5L mini-keg? That, in turn, would make it awkward to get a glass under the tap.

Could you perhaps post a picture of a complete setup attached to a 5L mini-keg? That way we can all get a better idea of the relative sizes.


----------



## koshari (12/11/18)

Have to agree with fdsaasdfs post, adress the gas side. imo the mini regs on the market just dont sut it. They are unreliable. I use a standard comet regulator (boc gasses version of the mk2 reg) for my road warrier setup. I have tried mini regs but i just cant trust them.

A decent mini reg feeding a grenade, 9l corney or a 5l minigeg with a compact RELIABLE reg and a pluto would do it for me. I pretty much run that setup anyway as mentioned with a comet reg attached to a sodastream .6kg cylinder.


----------



## sixfignig (12/11/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Currently I just use plastic PET bottles full of CO2 with a carb cap for portable setups where I can't take a full CO2 bottle.



That's actually a pretty decent idea. How have you found it performs (eg. is one 1.25L bottle at high PSI enough to dispense a 5L keg?)


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/11/18)

sixfignig said:


> That's actually a pretty decent idea. How have you found it performs (eg. is one 1.25L bottle at high PSI enough to dispense a 5L keg?)


There is a bit of an art to making the ghetto gas bottles work. I have a few 2L bottles and 3 starting with 40psi is usually enough to dispense a 9L keg of ale in one evening through the flow control tap. I don't leave it connected, just hit it on the gas post when pouring really slows - don't really want the headspace in the keg to be pressurised at 40psi!


----------



## Indian Giver (13/11/18)

I like the grenade kegs, standard Qd, standard corny lids with PRV, easy to obtain parts for and fits what I already have.


----------



## NZ Brewer (13/11/18)

I just received this mini keg , I think it may be the Grenade keg Indian giver is talking about,they are great. I have the beerkat ones like the ones earlier, they are a PITA to use, for me.
This is my new 6 litre keg with a flow control SS Celli triclamped to it. It will be great to take to the snow or sit it in a stream while chasing trout.


----------



## altone (15/11/18)

NZ Brewer said:


> I just received this mini keg , I think it may be the Grenade keg Indian giver is talking about,they are great. I have the beerkat ones like the ones earlier, they are a PITA to use, for me.
> This is my new 6 litre keg with a flow control SS Celli triclamped to it. It will be great to take to the snow or sit it in a stream while chasing trout.View attachment 114090



How do you connect that tap to grenade keg?


----------



## awfulknauful (15/11/18)

NZ Brewer said:


> I just received this mini keg , I think it may be the Grenade keg Indian giver is talking about,they are great. I have the beerkat ones like the ones earlier, they are a PITA to use, for me.
> This is my new 6 litre keg with a flow control SS Celli triclamped to it. It will be great to take to the snow or sit it in a stream while chasing trout.View attachment 114090


Looks like the weather in Dunedin has improved since I was there. Global warming.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (18/11/18)

altone said:


> I'm not a fan of the mini kegs - prefer the small grenade kegs with standard cornie lids and connections.
> 
> The FC disconnect with a mini tap sounds very interesting though.



So do you think we should also make a really small corny keg that is even smaller than 9.5L? It would be possible to make a very short corny keg about 3L in size. The price would end up being the same as the 9.5L but do you think you would prefer something like this that is really small rather than the mini kegs? Would be interested to know what you think.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (18/11/18)

NZ Brewer said:


> I just received this mini keg , I think it may be the Grenade keg Indian giver is talking about,they are great. I have the beerkat ones like the ones earlier, they are a PITA to use, for me.
> This is my new 6 litre keg with a flow control SS Celli triclamped to it. It will be great to take to the snow or sit it in a stream while chasing trout.View attachment 114090



Any chance you can send us a couple more photos of the Celli taps from the side on view? I am interested to know how the tap connects to the keg.


----------



## NZ Brewer (19/11/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Any chance you can send us a couple more photos of the Celli taps from the side on view? I am interested to know how the tap connects to the keg.


Will do so when I get home at the weeks end.
It was the idea of Brad.over on ************************, if you make contact with him he would be able to send you some pics. I think he goes by the name *** on the brewing forum.

Cheers Bro


----------



## altone (19/11/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> So do you think we should also make a really small corny keg that is even smaller than 9.5L? It would be possible to make a very short corny keg about 3L in size. The price would end up being the same as the 9.5L but do you think you would prefer something like this that is really small rather than the mini kegs? Would be interested to know what you think.


Personally. no. I only use the 6l grenade keg I have occasionally. It fits in the portable fridge along with a sodastream bottle and still room to store milk etc. if needed for solo trips.
The 9.5l is good but a bit big to carry around for personal use. I mean for just 1 person - camping trips with mates the small cornie is excellent.

I certainly would be in the market for that mini tap though, as it looks like a great option.

Edit: Just thought I should clarify - the reason I prefer the grenade keg over your mini keg is it uses the same lid etc, as a cornie so I can treat it the same way as the rest of my kegs and it even will stack on top of them.
The mini kegs are a good option too so you'd be doubling up - competing with your other products if you released a super mini cornie.

I currently just use a bronco tap on mine - hence the interest in a mini tap.


----------



## pirateagenda (5/12/18)

has anyone had any luck using the 16g bulbs and KL mini reg long term. I mean setup in a fridge where the user might have 1 or 2 beers a day, not a party setup where you screw the bulb in and drain the keg. 
Do they hold pressure well, or leak like a sieve over a few weeks?


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/12/18)

i just found this and like the idea @kegland. 

here is a picture of teh current setup i use for picnics or partys which uses the picnic style plactic taps with a short hose on the 9L kegs. the gas is set at about 5kpa and they serve perfect. 

I would buy 2 of these if they were availble. The esky lid could lean on the top of the disconnect


----------



## altone (5/12/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> i just found this and like the idea @kegland.
> 
> here is a picture of teh current setup i use for picnics or partys which uses the picnic style plactic taps with a short hose on the 9L kegs. the gas is set at about 5kpa and they serve perfect.
> 
> I would buy 2 of these if they were availble. The esky lid could lean on the top of the disconnect



Do the taps pour ok with such a short length of line?
I have a long coil of line on mine. just wondering if it isn't necessary.


----------



## Hangover68 (5/12/18)

Cant help with long term but i just setup a mini reg on a 4ltr keg and apart from a few leaks ( teflon tape fixed it ) it seems ok, i would remove the tap after each use as i think pressure might leak out.
I would suggest using a tap with flow control.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (19/4/21)

pirateagenda said:


> has anyone had any luck using the 16g bulbs and KL mini reg long term. I mean setup in a fridge where the user might have 1 or 2 beers a day, not a party setup where you screw the bulb in and drain the keg.
> Do they hold pressure well, or leak like a sieve over a few weeks?



I feel that I am qualified to respond to this comment now. I have had a Core 360 mini regulator for 8 months now and still have the same 16gram bulb connected and it's been holding pressure with almost no use at 30psi for this time. 

All other mini regulators I have used to date from many different manufacturers have had leaking issues and pressure drop to zero. I have literally tried more than 20 different other designs in the past. We certainly would not have gone to the effort of making this new Core 360 model had of we found a good mini regulator elsewhere.

I don't think I will use the 16gram bulbs any more though myself as I think the 74grams are a more useful size.


----------



## Ballaratguy (20/4/21)

I’ve got a couple of mini regs I got new of eBay. Can’t tell you a make but both hold pressure with no leaks. One I have 


KegLand-com-au said:


> I feel that I am qualified to respond to this comment now. I have had a Core 360 mini regulator for 8 months now and still have the same 16gram bulb connected and it's been holding pressure with almost no use at 30psi for this time.
> 
> All other mini regulators I have used to date from many different manufacturers have had leaking issues and pressure drop to zero. I have literally tried more than 20 different other designs in the past. We certainly would not have gone to the effort of making this new Core 360 model had of we found a good mini regulator elsewhere.
> 
> I don't think I will use the 16gram bulbs any more though myself as I think the 74grams are a more useful size in my kitchen fridge that very rarely gets turned off


----------



## KegLand-com-au (20/4/21)

Ballaratguy said:


> I’ve got a couple of mini regs I got new of eBay. Can’t tell you a make but both hold pressure with no leaks. One I have



How do you find them after you have used them a few times? Have you had any issues once you have the seal in the regulator compress a bit after a number of uses? How long have you had a 16gram bulb attached and is it still under pressure after a number of months or just a few days/weeks.


----------

